# tjsulli's cjc w/o dac / ghrp-2  and mt-2  research log



## tjsulli (Dec 15, 2012)

research exp:

i have been researching with with ghrh's, ghrp's, igf -1 lr3 and des and mt-2 for about a year and a half now and tried just about every company out there.imported and domestic. now looking forward to testing the waters with maximpep with there cjc w/o dac , ghrp-2 and mt -2 

log details: 

my log will consist of weekly updates starting as of today. all research will be done on my lab rat tj in a lab 

dosing: 

cjc-w/o dac / ghrp-2 100/100 mcg 3 x times a day

dose 1 first thing in the morning 7am 
dose 2 post work out 11am and on non work out days 11am also 
dose 3 before bed around 10pm 

mt-2 will be dosed at 333 mcg eod with out tanning. tj already has a tan. so don't see any reason why he shouldn't be able to keep his color with that dose 

week 1 update: 

reconed peps and everything mixed well and looks good. injected tj for the first time today and that went pretty smooth. just a little redness but that's normal for tj. no flushing but tj never does.just seemed a little bit more hungry then normal. so i'll end this weeks update with that everything seems to be on point so far thanks maximpep


----------



## Laborer (Dec 16, 2012)

I am in! About to start ghrp2/mod myself good luck bro


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 17, 2012)

Laborer said:


> I am in! About to start ghrp2/mod myself good luck bro


 thanks for for the interest log bro. hope all go well with your research also


----------



## maximpep (Dec 18, 2012)

tjsulli said:


> research exp:
> 
> i have been researching with with ghrh's, ghrp's, igf -1 lr3 and des and mt-2 for about a year and a half now and tried just about every company out there.imported and domestic. now looking forward to testing the waters with maximpep with there cjc w/o dac , ghrp-2 and mt -2
> 
> ...




Thank you Tsulli and please keep us updated on your research and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## maximpep (Dec 19, 2012)

Reaearch!!!!!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

Can't wait to get my bac water so I can start researching this


----------



## maximpep (Dec 22, 2012)

Bump for research!!!!


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 23, 2012)

things are going good.i will have a more detailed update wthin the next few days when i get the time. thanks


----------



## maximpep (Dec 24, 2012)

Bump for research.....


----------



## longworthb (Dec 24, 2012)

Ill be starting Wednesday-Thursday


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 26, 2012)

week 2 update 

mt-2 update


first of i'm going to start with the  mt-2 because this will be the last update. tj was already reseaching mt-2 at 333mcg 2 x a week before switching to maximpep. after a week and a 1/2 at 333mcg eod tj is already darker then i want him to be so i'll be going back to 333mcg 2 x a week and leave it as its g2g.


cjc- w/o dac/ghrp-2 update


not much has changed and that a good thing. i was also running this combo before switching to maximpep. so thing like water gains/flushing and hunger is not really hitting tj as if he just started. with that said tj's wieght has not changed or has his sleep. nails are stil growing faster then normal. muscles still look full and tj's skin still looks good. what i have decided to do with this log is make it a total of 5 updates. weeks 1- 4  then i'm going to take a week off then jump back on for a week. update 5 will be to report back  on how much water tj lost. if his sleep has changed at all and how his work outs went. also how things went when tj jumped back on and how much water he gained back and if things like flushing and hunger hit him harder after taking a week off.


 next update will be around 1/2/13. thanks and have happy new year


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 27, 2012)

i would also like to note that i paid for the product that i'm logging. with the exception of the mt-2. that i got for free due to having a issue with the discount code.


----------



## maximpep (Dec 29, 2012)

Keeping researching


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 2, 2013)

week 3 upadte

so for week 3 i switched things up a bit and upped the dose on the ghrp-2 to 250mcgs 3x a day. i have researched this dose in past and felt it wasn't worth it. basicly just wanted to solidify what i already new and at same time keep the log interesting by not just updating the same old thing each week. all i realy noticed when i upped the dose was water retention witch seemed to mostly subq, puffy nipples most likely due to prolactin and just being tired and low on energy. so imo mega dosing is not worth it. sides seem to out weight the benefits. at least when it comes to ghrp-2. if you want get more out of ghrp-2 i think your better off doing a extra dose or two at 100mcg. just make sure the dose's are at least 3 hours apart. this it what i'm going to do for week 4 of my log. dose 4x a day on work days and 5x a day on my days off. week 4 update will be around 1/10/13. thanks


----------



## maximpep (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump for research!!!


----------



## maximpep (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump


----------

